# 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?



## ATP (19. Oktober 2010)

*2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*

Hi,
ich möchte meine Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen und sie auch von diesem regeln lassen. Problem ist nur das ich drei Gehäuselüfter habe und zwei Anschlüsse am Mainboard.
Kann ich jetzt einfach zwei Lüfter auf einen Ausgang legen? Also z.B. die beiden die reinblasen zusammen.
Ich habe folgende Lüfter im Gehäuse:
Vorne 120 mm, bläst rein
Seite 80mm, bläst rein
Hinten 120mm, bläst raus


----------



## Master Shake (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*

Per Y-Kabel ist das kein Problem, habe so auch Front und Heckluefter an einem Anschluss. Trotzdem kannst du dir das sparen, wenn du den seitlichen Miniquirl weglaesst. Der stoert eh nur den Airflow.


----------



## ATP (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*

Also ich wollts auch per Y-Kabal machen^^ Ich meinte eher ob das "Strom" technisch keine Probleme gibt wenn ich das so mache.


----------



## Ahab (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*

Ich würde ebenfalls empfehlen, den 80er wegzulassen. Der bringts eh nicht. Prinzipiell ist es aber kein Problem zwei Lüfter über einen Anschluss zu versorgen - ich hab sogar zwei Lüfter über den Mini-PWM Anschluss meiner Grafikkarte angeschlossen.


----------



## mattinator (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist es aber kein Problem zwei Lüfter über einen Anschluss zu versorgen - ich hab sogar zwei Lüfter über den Mini-PWM Anschluss meiner Grafikkarte angeschlossen.



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. I.d.R. ist die Leistungsabgabe der Lüfteranschlüsse der Mainboards nur für einen Lüfter gedacht. Da die Dimensionierung in den meisten Fällen nicht grenzwertig ist und es Lüfter mit unterschiedlicher Leistungsaufnahme gibt, kann es funktionieren, jedoch im Dauerbetrieb zu Problemen führen. Selbst gute Lüftersteuerungen haben nicht zwangsweise ausreichend leistungsfähige Ausgänge für mehrere Lüfter an einem Anschluss. Solange keine Werte vom Mainboard-Hersteller angegeben sind, würde ich vorher dessen technischen Support fragen. Kostet i.d.R. nichts und spart im Extremfall ein defektes Mainboard.
Die Ausgangsleistung eines Grafikkarten-Lüfteranschlusses als Referenz zu nehmen, ist sicher kein guter Vergleich, da diese bei aktuellen Modellen immer für extreme Lüfterleistungen ausgelegt sind / sein müssen.


----------



## esszett (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*

kommt stark auf die verwendeten luefter und den anschluss des boards an... wenn du zB. bequiet-luefter aus der silentwings-serie hast, kannst du relativ entspannt 2 luefter an einen anschluss haengen, weil sie zu zweit aehnlich viel oder sogar weniger verbrauchen wie/als manch ein anderer gehaeuseluefter allein (bspw. enermax magma oder t.b.silence)...

gruSZ


----------



## Infrarot (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Ausgang?*

Hab den Thread ein wenig verfolgt und will mich zu dem Problem mal äußern.


Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass die Lüfter genau wie andere Bauteile einen elektrischen Widerstand besitzen. (Ich denke, dass ist klar.)

Dieser Widerstand verhält sich fast wie ein ohmscher Widerstand (Es kommt noch eine Induktive Last hinzu, welche ich aber gleich vernachlässige).

Annahme/ Überlegung:
-Bei dem Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board handelt es sich um 12V konstante Spannung. Der Lüfter hat eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 2W.

-Da Leistung P=U*I ergibt sich für I eine Stromstärke von 1/6A ca. 167mA. Viele ICs können solche Stromstärken ohne weiteres verkraften. Auch wenn die Lüfter mittels PWM getrieben werden fließt dieser Strom und die Maximalleistung von 2W wird aufgenommen, wenn die PWM auf "AN" geschaltet hat.

-Der Widerstand des Lüfters wäre nach R=U/I oder R=U²/P 72Ohm.

-Variante 1: Zwei Lüfter in Reihe geschaltet. Der Gesamtwiderstand beträgt dann 144Ohm und ein Strom von 1/12A ca. 83mA fließen. Die Gesamtleistung wäre immernoch maximal 2W. Allerdings drehen (wenn überhaupt) die Lüfter nicht mehr so schnell. Außerdem fallen bei beiden Lüftern nur noch je 6V ab.

-Variante 2: Zwei Lüfter parallel geschaltet. Der Gesamtwiderstand ist erstmal uninteressant. Für jeden Lüfter beträgt die Spannung 12V (weil Konstantspannung) und der Strom 1/6A ca. 167mA. Jeder Lüfter zieht maximal 2W, zusammen brauchen beide höchstens 4W. Das bedeutet aber, dass der Gesamtstrom jetzt 1/3A ca. 333mA beträgt.

Ich kenne mich mit der Bestückung von Computerplatinen nicht aus, aber ich habe bereits Datenblätter von Standard-ICs gesehen, die so große Ströme nicht empfehlen.
Verhält sich ähnlich wie bei Netzteilen, wo Angaben über die maximalen Stromstärken der betreffenden Schienen gemacht werden.
Im schlimmsten Fall geht mehr als der Lüfteranschluss kaputt, eventuell auch nur der Lüfteranschluss. Im günstigsten Fall verweigert der Anschluss seinen Dienst (Schutzschaltungen).
Es kommt auch darauf an bei wieviel Prozent die Lüfter laufen. Bei 100% ist das Risiko eines Ausfalls hoch. Die ICs verkraften in der Regel auch höhere Ströme, dann allerdings nur für eine kurze Zeit und mit entsprechendem zeitlichen Abstand dieser "Pulse".


Über diverse Verstärkerschaltungen gäbe es die Möglichkeit an einem Anschluss mehrere Lüfter zu betreiben. Den notwendigen Strom würde man dann direkt vom Netzteil ziehen.
Solche Schaltungen müssen dann aber gewissenhaft aufgabaut werden. Desweiteren will man vielleicht noch ein Tacho-Signal erhalten.
Wirklich auskennen tue ich mich nicht (Praxis), dennoch sind mir grobe theoretische Grundlagen bekannt.

Jeder Elektrotechniker müsste da entsprechende Hinweise geben können.

(p.S: Korrigiert mich, wenn das Geschriebene nicht stimmt!)


----------

